# Lets talk Heaves...



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a QH, 23 yrs old, who developed heaves after an allergic reaction to multiple yellow jacket stings to his face about 4 years ago. He stays in good condition; does not look his age at all. He is lightly worked. My friend built him his own air conditioned stall (last year) when the weather gets really bad and he's having a hard day. He doesn't really enjoy it (because he'd rather be outside), but it does seem to help.

He is on DMG 5600, Daily Omega's Plus, Smart Breathe pellets year round and Albuteral liquid and Dexamethasone most of the spring, summer, and fall.

I would honestly like to move him to a different climate, but what if it doesn't work? Plus I promised my best friend that I'd look out for him. Though I know that she'd want me to do what's best for him. He is a sweet sweet boy, but he is smart and would easily take advantage of someone unknowledgeable.

He has bad days and good (depending on the weather). His hay is wet down in the winter. His grain is mixed with oil to adhere his supplements to the pellets and to cut down on and possible dust. He's on 24 hour turn out.

Is there anything else I can do? Anything ya'll recommend? Anything new anyone has heard about? I plan on talking to my vet about this (he's the one we've had for years), but thought I'd ask here to see what the general consensus was.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

We had a mare with lung problems- not heaves, and when we lived in the Houston area we had her on Bactrim, a sulfa med as well as the things your have your horse on. When we moved to WA she was better when we got as far north as Dallas, much better by Denver, and off all meds soon after we got here. She died of "old age" at 36.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I've had no vet bills for 30+ years for the house pets and livestock, not even a sick chicken, so here's my suggestion. 100% food grade diatomaceous earth (DE). I free choice feed it, but it can also be mixed into the feed daily. Available at feed stores.

All I've fed all these years is Bermuda and DE from foals to oldsters. Open, bred, or lactating mares. Geldings, sire.

I also take DE daily. At 72, I have no health problems. No prescriptions, no over-the-counter stuff, not even aspirins are in my house. Not needed.

Love not having vet and medical bills!!

If it breathes around here, it gets DE daily!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sounds like you're doing everything you can to keep him comfortable. There is always an enviromental allergy component with heaves so moving him _might_ help depending on what he's allergic to. 

Like Molly Mckee said, has he been on an antibiotic lately? There could be low grade infection.

I don't recommend DE and I definitely wouldn't with a horse with compromised lungs because it can be inhaled.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Rogo said:


> Well, I've had no vet bills for 30+ years for the house pets and livestock, not even a sick chicken, so here's my suggestion. 100% food grade diatomaceous earth (DE). I free choice feed it, but it can also be mixed into the feed daily. Available at feed stores.
> 
> All I've fed all these years is Bermuda and DE from foals to oldsters. Open, bred, or lactating mares. Geldings, sire.
> 
> ...


DE is not a cureall. It has it's place and I too use it, but we're talking about a horse with Heaves. This is like Asthma in humans. You wouldn't ask your child to attempt to eat DE plain with Asthma would you? When mixed with oil it clumps and this horse will not touch his food with DE in it. He can't be very picky.

Irish, he does have a host of allergies...of course the wasps, but also some grasses, ants, biting flies, etc. She had an allergy panel run on him about 5 years ago. I may have another one done this year. A friend of mine offered to move him to her parents home in Virginia, but I'm afraid he'd be too much work for someone. You see what he gets already...I am unsure of the type of environment that would work best for him...


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sounds like you're doing everything you can to keep him comfortable. There is always an enviromental allergy component with heaves so moving him _might_ help depending on what he's allergic to.
> 
> Like Molly Mckee said, has he been on an antibiotic lately? There could be low grade infection.
> 
> I don't recommend DE and I definitely wouldn't with a horse with compromised lungs because it can be inhaled.


I agree with everything you've said- as usual. 


OP- I wish you luck... this may end up being a quality of life situation.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i'm with you--have a mare with heaves, her mother before her too. its heartbreaking. i don't think there is anything more you can do. sorry.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Forgot to add:

We once had a rescue in that was heavey. He did find a little relief when he was outside. Any stalling just laid him flat. At the time he was in a typical older pole barn so it wasn't anywhere near tight and dust free.


----------



## shelberttk2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Check out Silver Lining Herbs, I have several friends with horses that have used it on their horses with heaves and it worked great! Also of course keeping his hay wet, or just feeding pellets or cubes soaked is good. Being outside is best, unless of course it's really hot-- Have you done any allergy testing? It is expensive, but sometimes It's good to know what is triggering it. Also, I would put him on Vitamin C with ester. Boost his immune system up--other than that you are doing pretty much everything it sounds like!!! Good luck!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Forgot to add:
> 
> We once had a rescue in that was heavey. He did find a little relief when he was outside. Any stalling just laid him flat. At the time he was in a typical older pole barn so it wasn't anywhere near tight and dust free.


My old gelding would get worse in winter when stalled at night so I left his window partially open at the top and he did breathe easier. It made his water buckets freeze faster but that was a small price to pay.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Sorry about your horse. I have a rescue horse with heaves/allergies. She's worse when the clover starts to bloom in the spring. I keep Ventipulmin syrup on hand for her bad days - it's prescription and expensive but gives her relief. One bottle last a year at least. She usually gets 4.5cc for two or three days and banamine for the inflammation. Within a couple of days she's usually much better. I also have dexamethazone to give her when she's in dire straights but fortunately she's only needed it twice in the last 3 years. It's not something I dish out willy nilly and it has to be tapered down over a period of days.

Fresh air and pasture keep her on an even keel most of the time. I also try to avoid strong scented fly sprays. Anything that would irritate her lungs.

Hugs to your heavey horse, it's a worry. We just have to do the best we can to keep them comfortable.

Pauline


----------



## kscowboy (Apr 27, 2008)

We used zyrtec for an old boy we boarded , he had long history of heaves and many vets had gladly provided some expensive solutions. My vet recommended zyrtec. half a dozen in his feed , voila , heaves gone within a couple hours.We used it on an as needed basis any time symptoms appeared for a few days at a time.You can get the generic version pretty cheap now


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

kscowboy said:


> We used zyrtec for an old boy we boarded , he had long history of heaves and many vets had gladly provided some expensive solutions. My vet recommended zyrtec. half a dozen in his feed , voila , heaves gone within a couple hours.We used it on an as needed basis any time symptoms appeared for a few days at a time.You can get the generic version pretty cheap now


hmm, that's interesting. I'll have to talk with Dr. Kleinpeter about it. He's very good at thinking outside the box and trying things out. He knows his stuff though.


----------

